# Verkaufe diverse Gutschein Codes / FarCry3, TombRaider, Crysis3, Bioshock, Farcry3:Blood Dragon



## scumpy (19. August 2013)

*ALLE Gutschein weg!!!*
Danke an alle.

Hallo,

habe folgende AMD Gutscheine zum Verkauf:

 Gutschein 1: *--> bereits weg*
Farcry 3 (nicht Blood Dragon, sondern das richtige Farcry 3)
DiRT Showdown lege ich kostenlos dazu (Die Aktion ist offiziell abgelaufen, konnte kürzlich jedoch noch ganz normal über Steam aktiviert werden...)
15,- Euro

Gutschein 2 *--> bereits weg*
 Bioshock Infinite + Tomb Raider + Farcry3 Blood Dragon
15,- Euro

Gutschein 3 *--> bereits weg*
 Bioshock Infinite + Crysis 3 + Farcry3 Blood Dragon
15,- Euro

Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## scumpy (27. August 2013)

Ihr könnt natürlich auch bei Interesse Preisvorschläge machen.
Am Besten per PN.


----------



## scumpy (11. September 2013)

Hat keiner Interesse?
15 Euro ist doch ein fairer Preis.
Haben etwa alle schon die Spiele?


----------



## scumpy (15. Oktober 2013)

Ein Gutschein ist noch zu haben, siehe oben.


----------



## scumpy (9. November 2013)

Keiner Interesse? Ist doch bald Weihnachten... 
Natürlich kann man sich auch auf einen fairen Preis einigen.


----------



## Kaisan (10. November 2013)

scumpy schrieb:


> Keiner Interesse? Ist doch bald Weihnachten...
> Natürlich kann man sich auch auf einen fairen Preis einigen.


 
Der Preis ist allemal fair, nur denke ich, dass wirklich viele dieses Spiele-Pack bereits besitzen (unter anderem auch ich)  Ich hoffe aber, dass Du noch einen Käufer findest - so "kurz" vor Weihnachten müsste das eigentlich möglich sein ...


----------



## Lukecheater (10. November 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Der Preis ist allemal fair, nur denke ich, dass wirklich viele dieses Spiele-Pack bereits besitzen (unter anderem auch ich)  Ich hoffe aber, dass Du noch einen Käufer findest - so "kurz" vor Weihnachten müsste das eigentlich möglich sein ...


 
Ich hab ihm schon längst ne PN hinterlassen  Ich hab diese 3 Spiele nämlich noch nicht (soll vorkommen), da ich eigentlich vorher erst aufrüsten wollte, aber bei dem guten Preis würd ich zuschlagen.


----------

